# fuel economy 2007 jetta 2.5



## SykotixX (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello
I have a 2007 jetta 2.5, and im just wondering how far other people can get on a full tank of gas...
it has a 55L tank and its supposed to go roughly;
100km on 11L of gas (city driving) and
100km on 7L of gas (hwy driving)
(I forget the acutal numbers but it somthign like 10.8 city and 6.9hwy)
but, im lucky if i get 300Km in the city, and 500 km on the hwy.
which doesn't even come close to the fuel enconomy stated by VW.
is this just me, or do other people have the same problem?


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

im averaging around 400 miles a tank right now, thats mixed city and highway driving....my mileage has been steadily improving since i got the car...got 2700 miles on it now, but yeah there are ppl who are not getting as good as they should....yet


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I get around 315-330 miles on a tank, mostly around town. With over 10,000 miles on it, its averaging about 25 mpg and staying right around there. Of course, it gets a bit better once it gets warmer out.


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (mjb8482)*

280-290 a tank using 89 octane. 5speed woflie.. 5300 miles on it
40/60 highway/city.. i think its pretty ****ty


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: fuel economy 2007 jetta 2.5 (SykotixX)*

I am seeing about 400km a tank in the city and if I really drive conservatively I can get 600km out of a tank on the highway.


----------



## sleepninja (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: fuel economy 2007 jetta 2.5 (JETTSET)*

im gettin about 300-350 miles to a tank using 93 octane


----------



## GodOSoot (Nov 1, 2004)

WTF?
Why are you wasting money on 93 octance unless your chipped, please tell me your chipped.
We got 28-29 mpg in a long trip with the Rabbit.
She used to get 23 mpg on average back & forth to work. I think she is down to 21-20 now with her shorter commute. Both were all city or at the most 20% highway.


_Modified by GodOSoot at 9:31 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## sleepninja (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (GodOSoot)*

the VW manual recommends 91 or better .... the added fuel detergents keep your engine cleaner as well. whats 3 extra bucks per tank of gas. 3.00 for 87 octane 3.20 for 93.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: fuel economy 2007 jetta 2.5 (SykotixX)*

I get 400 to 420 miles per tank. Hwy I can get 33mpg and city I get 25-27. It all depends on the weather and how much traffic is out there. but this is my avg.


----------



## GodOSoot (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (sleepninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepninja* »_the VW manual recommends 91 or better .... the added fuel detergents keep your engine cleaner as well. whats 3 extra bucks per tank of gas. 3.00 for 87 octane 3.20 for 93. 

Ya that is all it does, the engine is tuned to run on 87 and will run just great on it. Why do you think there are chip companies offering more agressive timing when run on 91?
Octance raiting has nothing to do with engine cleanliness...
Gas brand and manufactoring processes are the determining factors.
Perhaps you should read this, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octane_rating
Octance is an anti-knock resistence and that is it has nothing to do with engine cleanliness or power.
A gallon of gasoline whether it is 85 or 94 octance all contain the same amount of energy it. Octance only determines how it is used.
Seriously this stupid myth has to stop.


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

higher octane burns cleaner and at a cooler temp, this is why it stops spark knock and allows the engine to make more power, so yes 93 will make more power than 87, though the difference without spark timing adjustment maybe tiny at best


----------



## GodOSoot (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KampfGTI* »_higher octane burns cleaner and at a cooler temp, this is why it stops spark knock and allows the engine to make more power, so yes 93 will make more power than 87, though the difference without spark timing adjustment maybe tiny at best

Octane rating has nothing to do with how "clean" any gasoline is and no it does not burn at a cooler temp it burn incomplete resulting in a lower combustion temp.
It's one soul purpose is the resistence of self-ignition, nothing else.
There will no difference in HP with 87/93 unless you increase ignition timing. In fact you should lose it slightly because you will not have complete combustion. 
You guys really crack me up















All your doing is wasting money, simple as that. 


_Modified by GodOSoot at 1:49 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## sleepninja (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*

i said the added detergents keep the engine cleaner.. not the higher octane.. the higher octane fuels contain more detergents than the lower rated fuels. so the higher the octane the more detergent cleaning your engine.


----------



## slugmike (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (sleepninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepninja* »_i said the added detergents keep the engine cleaner.. not the higher octane.. the higher octane fuels contain more detergents than the lower rated fuels. so the higher the octane the more detergent cleaning your engine.

I googled "detergents in gasoline"
This is from the first result, an edmunds.com article

"All this does is do a very good job of draining your wallet. People used to put in a tank of premium to get 'the good stuff' to help their engines stay clean. *But now they put detergents in all grades so it doesn't really get you anything." * 


_Modified by slugmike at 6:50 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## sleepninja (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (slugmike)*

Top Tier Detergent Gasoline
TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline is the premier standard for gasoline performance. Six of the world's top automakers, BMW, General Motors, Honda, Toyota, Volkswagen and Audi recognize that the current EPA minimum detergent requirements do not go far enough to ensure optimal engine performance. 
Since the minimum additive performance standards were first established by EPA in 1995, most gasoline marketers have actually reduced the concentration level of detergent additive in their gasoline by up to 50%. As a result, the ability of a vehicle to maintain stringent Tier 2 emission standards have been hampered, leading to engine deposits which can have a big impact on in-use emissions and driver satisfaction. 
These automakers have raised the bar. TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline help drivers avoid lower quality gasoline which can leave deposits on critical engine parts, which reduces engine performance. That’s something both drivers and automakers want to avoid.

http://www.toptiergas.com/ 

According to it's marketers, all vehicles will benefit from using Top Tier Detergent Gasoline over gasoline meeting the basic EPA standard. Deposits will reputedely be minimized on fuel injectors, intake valves, and combustion chambers.[8]
New vehicles will supposedly benefit by keeping their engine clean and running optimally, older vehicles may benefit with increased engine performance and prolonged vehicle life.
Using this gas is purported to have the following benefits over gasolines just meeting the EPA standard:
Improved fuel efficiency 
Reduced driving upsets (rough idle, stalling and surge) 
Improved acceleration 
Increased engine power 
Reduced emissions 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T...oline


----------



## GodOSoot (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (sleepninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepninja* »_i said the added detergents keep the engine cleaner.. not the higher octane.. the higher octane fuels contain more detergents than the lower rated fuels. so the higher the octane the more detergent cleaning your engine.

If you buy decent gas from a good supplier every octance rating will have those same detergents much like the Top Tier like you posted.
There is no difference from the same brand source in detergents vs. different octane levels, your really just draining your wallet. There is a difference in brands vs. detergents which is what I orginally said.
When the summer comes around I am going to do a VAG-COM test and watch ignition timing vs. octane rating and see what the car really does. I already know the butt dyno detects no difference what so ever but to some that is not enough.


----------

